# Who flips/extends the arm on their bucket all the way over/horizontal?



## treecutterjr (Mar 7, 2014)

Does any one extend their bucket out straight horizontally? Basically bringing the upper boom all the way up AND over until you are pointing straight out? 
I don't and IVe never seen any one out doing it.,And none of the guys that have worked with me have. Just wondering if this is a common practice?
I definitely feel like I have felt the bucket "lean" a bit when trying to reach out to the max. 
@sking because I was talking to one of these line clearance guys that claims they do it all the time. 
I
BS? Or am I just not as knowledgeable as I think?

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## BC WetCoast (Mar 7, 2014)

Do it, but not regularly. Most often have to do it to go under some wires as I'm not allowed to go through the wires (between primary and secondary or secondary and communication). 

The way I think about it, the engineers designed the boom to be able to do this, or they would have either made the outriggers wider or put stops in the system to prevent it.

If you are going to do it, make sure your outriggers are on stable ground with good pads. 

I don't do it often, because it is a pain in the azz going over the top then getting the bucket in the right spot. I'm not the greatest operator, but I find over the top the bucket doesn't seem as maneuverable.


----------



## pro94lt (Mar 7, 2014)

Yes if you mean breaking over center? I can pull up swing the upper boom over center. Many booms won't break over center


----------



## CanopyGorilla (Mar 7, 2014)

Yes. When my outriggers have good footing I push that pig as far as she will let me.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Mar 8, 2014)

I go over center alot. You can sometimes get a couple more feet of side reach to get that branch just outta reach. Booms are rated for the worst load case which is completely horizontal off the side of the truck. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## teamtree (Mar 8, 2014)

treecutterjr said:


> Does any one extend their bucket out straight horizontally? Basically bringing the upper boom all the way up AND over until you are pointing straight out?
> I don't and IVe never seen any one out doing it.,And none of the guys that have worked with me have. Just wondering if this is a common practice?
> I definitely feel like I have felt the bucket "lean" a bit when trying to reach out to the max.
> @sking because I was talking to one of these line clearance guys that claims they do it all the time.
> ...


We do it all the time.....when you flip it out to be parallel to the ground...it does put more pressure on your outriggers and will lift the opposite side. But I would say it is very common practice if your truck will do it. To be honest....I feel "unsafe" at certain points but I have never had any problems doing it.


----------



## pro94lt (Mar 8, 2014)

I mounted two little levels on the rear. set the outriggers on large pads and have your ground guy keep an eye on them if the your bubble isn't in the level mark you've got problems. Also if you're doing a job where you have to swing out and you've set up when the ground is frozen keep an eye for thawing ground. .. maybe I'm a little paranoid but a local guy flipped his truck over a few years back... my truck also has 4 outriggers many only have 2.


----------



## pro94lt (Mar 8, 2014)

Treecutterjr what truck did you feel lean? Does it have 2 or 4 outriggers?


----------



## teamtree (Mar 8, 2014)

pro94lt said:


> I mounted two little levels on the rear. set the outriggers on large pads and have your ground guy keep an eye on them if the your bubble isn't in the level mark you've got problems. Also if you're doing a job where you have to swing out and you've set up when the ground is frozen keep an eye for thawing ground. .. maybe I'm a little paranoid but a local guy flipped his truck over a few years back... my truck also has 4 outriggers many only have 2.


It is good to be a little paranoid or scared....at most, it may keep you alive. I would say outrigger setup key....staying level and using pads, cribbing, wet/soft ground, asphalt, etc.

Without going over center and just reaching out will pull up your outrigger but as long as the other one is ok you should be fine. Just watchyour set up.


----------



## teamtree (Mar 8, 2014)

also....a bucket truck is not the same as a crane....your tires are meant to stay on the ground. I can tetor-toter my altec if my front wells are up off the ground.....i.e. down hill set up.....it will stop as soon as the front tires come down and then back tires are up.......I have only done it a couple of times.....i.e. don't think it is meant to do it....lol


----------



## Blakesmaster (Mar 8, 2014)

teamtree said:


> also....a bucket truck is not the same as a crane....your tires are meant to stay on the ground. I can tetor-toter my altec if my front wells are up off the ground.....i.e. down hill set up.....it will stop as soon as the front tires come down and then back tires are up.......I have only done it a couple of times.....i.e. don't think it is meant to do it....lol


Yeah, I don't play that teeter totter game. If a tire has to leave the pavement I'm driving it onto a stack of plywood/4 bys/whatever. Not flying the boom without all four on something solid.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Mar 8, 2014)

And yes, I will lay the boom all the way out.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Mar 8, 2014)

I always put something under my front tires if they have to come off the ground alot to get level

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treecutterjr (Mar 8, 2014)

I don't lean mine over Centre. I was Up in it earlier and just couldn't make myself do it. Never have, seems sketchy but who knows. I have had MY bucket feel like it leans. It's sometimes been on less than solid ground. I only have 2 out Riggers not 4. But I just wondered. I've never had to do it or anything but just wondered Who does. But to each his own. 

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Mar 8, 2014)

I only have 2 out riggers too. I made 2'×3.5' wood pads out of glued and screwed 24 and plywood

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## BC WetCoast (Mar 8, 2014)

treecutterjr said:


> I don't lean mine over Centre. I was Up in it earlier and just couldn't make myself do it. Never have, seems sketchy but who knows. I have had MY bucket feel like it leans. It's sometimes been on less than solid ground. I only have 2 out Riggers not 4. But I just wondered. I've never had to do it or anything but just wondered Who does. But to each his own.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk



If you boom will go over centre, use the lower controls and bring it over (a lot of crews do this daily anyways as a way of cycling the controls). Then get in the bucket after it's over centre just to get the feel. Remember your controls will now be backwards.


----------



## no tree to big (Mar 8, 2014)

Set up solid and Just do it don't think about it if ur worried about tipping do it over the front that way u for sure won't flip and u can get used to it.. 

Don't know if this stands for all trucks but I know for sure our non over center high ranger will go straight off the side with no out riggers and not tip, it was very wobbly but tires stayed on the ground. 

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 8, 2014)

There is one position that a boom is very unstable and not recommended to do . A center mount should not be flipped over backwards and stretched out to either the left or right corner they can flip over sideways or basically the truck pulls itself over backwards , without rear outriggers it does not have enough counterweight to stop itself from flipping


----------



## teamtree (Mar 8, 2014)

treeclimber101 said:


> There is one position that a boom is very unstable and not recommended to do . A center mount should not be flipped over backwards and stretched out to either the left or right corner they can flip over sideways or basically the truck pulls itself over backwards , without rear outriggers it does not have enough counterweight to stop itself from flipping


I am not following you......I raise my upper boom up (knuckle is in the back) and over 180 degrees...I then raise my lower boom about a foot and then I spin the whole boom to either side and all the way to the front of my truck......I just have one set of outriggers.....I think this is what you are saying but not sure.....


----------



## teamtree (Mar 8, 2014)

treecutterjr said:


> I don't lean mine over Centre. I was Up in it earlier and just couldn't make myself do it. Never have, seems sketchy but who knows. I have had MY bucket feel like it leans. It's sometimes been on less than solid ground. I only have 2 out Riggers not 4. But I just wondered. I've never had to do it or anything but just wondered Who does. But to each his own.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


Go to the ICUEE show in Louisville the next time it is in town....you can try every type of bucket on the market......you will see what the true capabilities are.....go slow and get used to it. It is amazing when you have a machine that will give you 15' feet of extra reach.....I had a high-ranger line truck before my altec LRV-60 and wow....what a difference....I can get most trees with one set up, instead of 3 with the hi-ranger


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 9, 2014)

teamtree said:


> I am not following you......I raise my upper boom up (knuckle is in the back) and over 180 degrees...I then raise my lower boom about a foot and then I spin the whole boom to either side and all the way to the front of my truck......I just have one set of outriggers.....I think this is what you are saying but not sure.....


You flip your upper outta the cradle and over the back of the truck . Then your boom is completely parallel with the ground , then to the right or left corners of the truck to the center of your outriggers . I was told by the altec guy that my type of truck can flip sideways because the front of the truck lacks enough counterweight . Basically the truck would flip towards the back corners . And I believe it my truck no matter how I've tried to set it up it does not like that position at all so I stay close to the ground if I feel the need to do that motion


----------



## teamtree (Mar 9, 2014)

treeclimber101 said:


> You flip your upper outta the cradle and over the back of the truck . Then your boom is completely parallel with the ground , then to the right or left corners of the truck to the center of your outriggers . I was told by the altec guy that my type of truck can flip sideways because the front of the truck lacks enough counterweight . Basically the truck would flip towards the back corners . And I believe it my truck no matter how I've tried to set it up it does not like that position at all so I stay close to the ground if I feel the need to do that motion


I remember when the guy brought me my truck he did exactly what I would if say I had to go under a telephone wire and then up with the boom to cut it. I bought it brand new and if I do it again....I will buy a rear mount and put 4 outriggers on it. 
This is not to say we do this everyday but we do it on a pretty regular basis. You have given me something to think about for sure. I d


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 9, 2014)

teamtree said:


> I remember when the guy brought me my truck he did exactly what I would if say I had to go under a telephone wire and then up with the boom to cut it. I bought it brand new and if I do it again....I will buy a rear mount and put 4 outriggers on it.
> This is not to say we do this everyday but we do it on a pretty regular basis. You have given me something to think about for sure. I d


Ever really look at the float you have with the front end ? And even the twisting that the frame does ? At that point you have 55' of boom hanging solely on your ubolts


----------



## teamtree (Mar 9, 2014)

treeclimber101 said:


> Ever really look at the float you have with the front end ? And even the twisting that the frame does ? At that point you have 55' of boom hanging solely on your ubolts


it goes through inspection annually and the guys should be doing there daily inspections. I have never noted any issues...but I definitely know what you mean. I am not doing anything different than more experienced operators, from what I have seen. Not that I trust it, but if something were very dangerous, you would think there would be a sticker or sign off from manufacturer. Are you speaking from your personal opinion or where you have read such claims from manufacturer. I pulled the file on the truck and I do not see anything where they are flagging this issue.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 9, 2014)

Passing convo with a latex tech guy when I jade my truck in for service


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 9, 2014)

I dunno what that last post came from .... Let me try it again , I an convo with the altec tech he told me that they have been known to tip in that position . I had my truck in for service that's all


----------



## Patdzoller (Apr 19, 2014)

If you are not comfortable doing anything at our job dont do it especially if your trying somthing you have not done before and you do not have anyone who has done it there to teach you how. We call it long booming and yes we line clearance guys do it all the time


----------



## pro94lt (Apr 19, 2014)

My only problem is once you go over center up is down and down is up... drives me crazy sometimes


----------



## no tree to big (Apr 19, 2014)

pro94lt said:


> My only problem is once you go over center up is down and down is up... drives me crazy sometimes




Don't forget left is right right is left 

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk


----------



## sgreanbeans (Apr 20, 2014)

no tree to big said:


> Don't forget left is right right is left
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk


I hate it when I have to stop and think LMAO!


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER (Apr 20, 2014)

I do it all the time in a 75' Altec center mount with only two outriggers. Just make sure the outriggers are on some good pads and solid ground.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Apr 20, 2014)

Properly set up, there's no reason to fear going over center. Respect your equipment, but don't fear it.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Apr 22, 2014)

I, for the first time ever, had my out rigger come off the ground yesterday about a inch. I felt it. I was flat off the right side, fully extended and moving real slow and smooth. Had the boy look at the left side and watch as I continued, I look back and seen him turn white as a ghost and look up at me with dish sized eyes. It did not feel good, so I didnt press my luck. I checked everything, set up was solid, but ground was wet. So I laid plywood under the pads to make sure I didnt dig in. The only thing I can think of is it slipped on the wet wood as I moved, with the weight all on one side and maxed out. Truck was empty and had no chipper on it. Son said it "hopped" when it did it. Just a little, but when maxed out, it felt like a foot. Truck was level, all tires on ground and I had good pressure on the outriggers. Was watching right side outrigger for any type of collapsing, nothing. Somewhat perplexed


----------



## MasterBlaster (Apr 22, 2014)

The outrigger raising a couple of inches is NBD. Simply lower the opposite side a bit more.

And I'll bet a nickle it wasn't the first time, just the first time you noticed it.


----------



## no tree to big (Apr 22, 2014)

eh every now n then oposite side outriggers get light i hate to say it but ive pulled my rigger on the 15 ton off the ground we do lots of log jams on rivers and creeks and every now n then you get a piece bigger then u thought or get snagged on something or trying to pull a log outa the mud. i can feel the truck move. a inch or two im not scared 6 is kinda like oh my. a foot is yikes, cable down!!! kidding never had it a foot off!


----------



## pro94lt (Apr 22, 2014)

I guess I'm a chicken but the out riggers lifting is a big deal to me. I had a 53 ft high ranger on a c6500 gmc with 3116 cat and 2 out riggers it would lift if you were extended out to the side and it wasn't even a over center boom


----------



## juttree (Apr 22, 2014)

I do it almost daily with a 75' Altec with the elevator all the way up, never had any outrigger issues. Once you get used to the extra reach or having the boom on the opposite side of the tree you'll wonder how you ever did it without flipping over. The Aerial Lift we have is another story, seems to want to lift on one side no matter how well set up. If it makes you nervous try setting up (whenever possible) so that your reach is directly behind the truck, its ALOT more stable that way.


----------



## no tree to big (Apr 22, 2014)

pro94lt said:


> I guess I'm a chicken but the out riggers lifting is a big deal to me. I had a 53 ft high ranger on a c6500 gmc with 3116 cat and 2 out riggers it would lift if you were extended out to the side and it wasn't even a over center boom


our crane has A frame outriggers, best guess at what they are called... if im only picking from one side and to the,rear of the truck and we are in a narrow road ill only put one rigger down talk about feeling a truck move


----------



## jefflovstrom (Apr 22, 2014)

MasterBlaster said:


> The outrigger raising a couple of inches is NBD. Simply lower the opposite side a bit more.
> 
> And I'll bet a nickle it wasn't the first time, just the first time you noticed it.



Gotta say, you know it. One of ours is a rear mount with out riggers at the rear, and if you fully extend Off the left or right side yup. you got an outrigger floating some inch or some. 
Jeff


----------



## CanopyGorilla (Apr 23, 2014)

I had a pad lift and never felt it in the bucket. We were parked in a field flying over a fence into a yard. Both feet were sitting on about 30" pads. I hear a groundy start yelling and pointing. I guess the side I was over was sinking into a gopher tunnel and the opposite side was about 5-7 inches up. Freaked me out a bit to think about but I didn't even feel the shift.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Apr 23, 2014)

If it has happened, I never noticed it, but I damn sure notice it this time! I was moving real slow, no bounce and normally I am pretty aggressive with the controls, but I was in tight quarters and didnt feel like smakin my melon on the tree. I kinda think that if I was rolling full blast, sumtin bad would have happened. Idunno.


----------

